# Sir Moose Has A Tumor



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Our Great Pyrenees, Sir Moose was diagnosed with liver disease back in Feb. He would not eat the hepatic food and showed no interest in much of anything other than his morning walk. He has 5 to pick from and more often than not he was opting for the shortest. He didn't even come into the kitchen where his food dish was once he found all that was ever in it was that nasty hepatic food. I started cooking for him.


Okay, he is still so very thin, but has much more energy and interest in life. Where as he didn't even bother arguing with the dogs in neighboring yards, now he not only has to remind them he is "kind of the hill", but also the dogs on the next street, all over town, and I think even in he next town. He makes sure no possums are in our yard to threaten us, no birds of prey are going to swoop down and get us, etc. He is back to wanting to take the longest walk route (about 1 1/2 miles) almost every day. And when he thinks I am fixing he is food, he is right there in the kitchen, watching, ears perked. 


We are not fooling ourselves. despite his interest in life again, his increase in energy level, etc. We know he is battling liver disease and it can take his life in weeks or months. He is so thin despite eating a lot of food, and the whites of his eyes are yellowish.


But over the weekend we found a large lump on his rib cage behind his left leg. At first we had thought it was actually his ribs due to the way he was laying and we were givng tummy rubs. Later he ws standing and I checked again and knew them it wa a lump.


Got him in to the vet today and my vet examined him and said he was pretty sure it was just a fatty tumor, but would draw samples and check it out. He took several from different locations and all showed fatty tumor. It doesn't bother him at all. By large, it doesn't stick out that far, is kinda flat. Hard to describe. As long as it doesn't bother him we are not going to have it removed. He is due some vax but isnt' getting them. 


Vet said to watch him you would not know he had liver disease, but blood work shows it, he stays so skinny despite eating so much, whites of eyes are yellow. But his liver and spleen are normal size. We are just going to contine things as they are. he gets organic pure milk thistle powder added to his food twice a day (per instructions. I pay $20 for his, and buy mine cheap over the counter! Go figure what we do for our dogs!


Oh, we were talking about him not eating that hepatic food and I said that was the biggest waste of $100 as Sir Moose would not eat it and vet asked me why I didn't return it. I said I had and he said the my account was credited for it. I told him I didn't know I would get credit for it, just thought they would give it to someone whose dog was eating it. He has the girl check and sure enough, I had not been credited, so he had them credit my account for the full amount. He said if a dog doesn't eat the specialize food, he gives full credit. He has been my vet for 25 years and I never had to return any food. had sued the kidney food and the diet food and the dogs needing it ate it.


That $99 credit gave me a credit of $32 on my account after the visit today and I had taken in a check for $100 so I have $132 credit. If you are a dependable person, he will let you just have an account and you can pay payments. I have had as much as $200 credit and have owed as much as $2300. Any time I have had a large charge (surgery, etc) he tells me "Sandra, you don't worry about the bill, I'm not. Let's just concentrate on getting (which ever dog) better. Need more vets like him!


Jerry and Sir Moose. Not Jerry's Halloween shirt--not only do we do the house up, we both wear Halloween shirts all month and I have several pair of Halloween sox!


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Glad to read that it is only a fatty tumor. Your vet sounds great. Sir Moose is such a character and I am happy to read that, although he still has liver problems, he is eating and back to his normal energy. You both take such fantastic care of him. I love reading about him and seeing all your decorations.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

I'm glad it's just a fatty tumor. Enjoy everyday with that beautiful pup


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great to hear the tumors are only fatty ones. 

What a wonderful caring Vet you have.....


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

You and Jerry are such great dog parents. I hope sweet Sir Moose keeps feeling good for a long time.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm so glad the tumor was just a fatty one. 
Sounds like you have a wonderful vet and yes, we need more like that.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Thanks everyone. Sir Moose is our baby. Jerry ahd a scare with him this morning, but I posted about it.


----------

